# Underwater lights?



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking at getting some underwater lights for the new boat. I am looking at the ocean LED T3s. Does anyone have any experience with any of these or have a suggestion for another brand?

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/underwater-lighting-73362/
Try this post it might answer some questions


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

EDIT: just realized you were looking for hull lights...I saw underwater lights and assumed floundering! oh well


http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html

I've used their 12v halogens and their LED. They're both great lights


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Coastal night lights


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.shadow-caster.com/shadowcaster_product/sc-4


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

We have had blue ocean led a6 pro and a12s on two boats, great lights, beautiful blue color, look good, and wow do they attract a lot of bait fish at night. You could just sit on your transom and watch the bigger fish dart through the blue water eating all the bait/squid at night, very cool. Ocean led brand lights are not the cheapest but worth it. Watch eBay


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

Second Coastal Night Lights! I have three blue led transon mounted on a 26 Center Console. They look great and are moderately priced compared to some of the bigger names. 

http://www.coastalnightlights.com/


----------



## Fishy (May 24, 2012)

Great Lights and built like a tank. You can purchase on their website or bass pros website


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

My dad is working at Gulf Coast Hatteras and they are dealers for the ocean LED lights. So I'll be buying from them. I've about decided on the new pro model lights. They're supposed to be much brighter. I'm gonna get 2 for now and go from there


----------



## george fisher (Oct 19, 2012)

*underwater lights*

I have led lights from fishingledmaster.com. They do just amazing rezults. I advise.:thumbup:very durable and bright, i use these lights(20W, 100W, and green 100w led lights) about 3 years! :yes: and they looks like new ones!:thumbsup:


----------

